
A Stroll Through the Minefields – Surviving the Startup ‘Ramp Up’ - rpkoven
https://hackernoon.com/a-stroll-through-the-minefields-fc26b3490cd8
======
rpkoven
I am not sure if I believe this, but the author had an interesting point:

"This dynamic seriously limits the pool of individuals who can successfully
start companies to those who have higher risk profiles, can defer immediate
financial gratification, and who are resourceful enough to make something with
scant resources."

I think a lot of good entrepreneurs are risk averse. Meaning they find a good
idea and validate it before going headlong into it.

~~~
rpkoven
I agree with this: "For an early stage company, the longer you can put off
expanding your head count and endure the financial pain of not paying yourself
anything close to a market rate salary, the more runway and resources you’ll
have to invest in actually growing the company."

~~~
dtawfik1
I’m glad you enjoyed the piece. I agree that there’s a lot of work pre-release
in validating an idea to mitigate some of the risk.

